# Nelly and Bhu



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

with plenty of slaver eeeeeeeuuuuuuuukkk!! LOL










Nel


----------



## nici (Nov 10, 2007)

nice looking pair


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

great pics
rotties are stunning looking dogs


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

my god wat lovely looking dogs, their both gorgeous but i like the one on the rite more 
was the one on the rite the one who ad eye op???


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Beautiful  They look really proud!


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

Eolabeo said:


> my god wat lovely looking dogs, their both gorgeous but i like the one on the rite more
> was the one on the rite the one who ad eye op???


Yep Loe it was the big fella on the right that had his eyes done - he's a scrummy big boy


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Jo P said:


> Yep Loe it was the big fella on the right that had his eyes done - he's a scrummy big boy


he certainly is  their both handsome dogs but i do like him on the rite  something about his face i really like


----------



## Jo P (Dec 10, 2007)

awwww thanks Loe - I know what ya mean about his face, I dont have a favourite though - they are both really really special in their own way


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous boys


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2008)

Jo P said:


> awwww thanks Loe - I know what ya mean about his face, I dont have a favourite though - they are both really really special in their own way


Awww of caurse


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

my fav. is the one on the left...but they are beautiful dogs


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,

even with the slaver,,,


----------

